# Issues with Nalyn's Goldens, Stoughton, WI



## Goldenlover2019 (Aug 26, 2019)

The best thing to do is to write to both the BBB in her town and the AKC. She advertises she is a "Breeder of Merit". If she is not honoring her contracts she can also lose her AKC privileges by not abiding by sportsman ship conduct. Be sure to mention that.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There is nothing she can do to make you buy the food. She chooses whether to sell you a puppy. It's a great food, but unfortunately, it is expensive to buy shelf space so other than in boutique stores, its only available via a rep. I use it- I send puppies home on it. But I do not require them to keep buying it. What they feed their dog is up to them as long as it meets minimal requirements re fat and protein in my contract. But in real life, I could not check to see what they're feeding, I have to trust that they are feeding their puppy/dog well.


----------



## Katnip (Aug 13, 2018)

From what I understand, she has you send copies of receipts. And she tried to force us to sign a contract agreeing to it. Then she also added in all kinds of other supplements. It was all a bit shocking and disillusioning.


----------



## Katnip (Aug 13, 2018)

Goldenlover2019 said:


> The best thing to do is to write to both the BBB in her town and the AKC. She advertises she is a "Breeder of Merit". If she is not honoring her contracts she can also lose her AKC privileges by not abiding by sportsman ship conduct. Be sure to mention that.


Thank you. I contacted AKC, but did not know about this. The person said that they don't deal with breeding, so either I talked to the wrong person. However, I can bring up the Breeder of Merit info. I will check into it. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Slove (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi, I am currently going through this now with Nancy Gratiot and her craziness. Did you every file anything with anyone in regards to her nonsense? I am currently going through many issues with her right now but I hope to make sure it doesn't happen in the future. I realize this is a year later for you Katnip but apparently she still feels she can get away with this. I feel like since she is showing her dogs the AKC should care ..no??


----------



## Slove (Sep 17, 2019)

I am currently having a situation with Nancy Gratiot and her craziness. I was wondering Katnip if you took it any further? I know this is a year later. I want to make sure she cannot continue to do this. Surprised the AKC wouldn't do anything but will check in to it as well. Ridiculous.....


----------



## Goldenlover2019 (Aug 26, 2019)

Why anyone continues to do business with this lady confuses me. There are so many negative posts and comments about her it should be a red flag for everyone. The best thing to do is write formal complaints to the BBB who doesn't want to deal with her, The AKC who also doesn't want to deal with her and the State of Wisconsin Agriculture Department who will at some time deal with her. I have talked with them in the past and they are fed up with her and complaints against her. The last I heard I think it was over 19 complaints.


----------



## Goldenlover2019 (Aug 26, 2019)

Specifically it is the Division of Animal Health (608) 224-4889 That regulates dog breeders in the State of WI. I posted their contact # and you can call and talk to them. Their regulation is as follows:

Wisconsin's law regulating dog breeding, sales, and adoption-for-fee requires inspection and licensing of many dog breeders, dealers, and sellers, as well as shelters and rescues that foster and adopt out dogs. The law also prohibits selling puppies less than 7 weeks old unless they go with their mothers, and requires that certificates of veterinary inspection – health certificates – accompany dogs that are sold or adopted for a fee.

The intent is to protect the welfare of dogs and to protect consumers who buy or adopt them.

Who Needs a License 
The following individuals and organizations are required to be licensed:

Dog breeders selling 25 or more dogs a year, from more than 3 litters that they have bred
Dog breeding facilities from which 25 or more dogs a year are sold, from more than 3 litters
In-state dog dealers selling and offering to sell 25 or more dogs a year that they did not breed and raise
Out-of-state dog dealers who import 25 or more dogs a year into Wisconsin, regardless of whether they bred and raised them
Nonprofit animal shelters and rescue groups sheltering/fostering 25 or more dogs a year
Animal control facilities that contract with a city, village, town or county

People know Nancy breeds over 3 litters per year. But she claims she doesn't. She does not post all the litters she breeds on her website so she will not get caught by this regulatory body and therefore says she does not have to comply. She also says she is the Co-Breeder of many litters and therefore those are not her litters. Anyone who has dealt with Nancy knows there is no such thing. She takes control of the breeding from the beginning and you have no choice except to listen to her or she will just harass you to death until she gets what she wants. 

The more people that complain to this agency the better chances something will get done. Also the AKC, because she claims to be a "Breeder of Merit". How the AKC can recognize her for this I don't understand.


----------



## Katnip (Aug 13, 2018)

Slove said:


> I am currently having a situation with Nancy Gratiot and her craziness. I was wondering Katnip if you took it any further? I know this is a year later. I want to make sure she cannot continue to do this. Surprised the AKC wouldn't do anything but will check in to it as well. Ridiculous.....


I eventually got $200 of the $300 back from her so I debated if it would be worth it for that. She just kept the rest. I am sure that is something she does to those who just don't walk away, but yet she still keeps some money and profits off of it. And you go through a LOT of stress with her. I would be willing to go to court with her if someone else wants to, to help show this is a reoccuring issue. I think she SHOULD be stopped. This is obviously something she does over and over and over. One thing to be sure to do is to KEEP her emails and text messages to show the level of nastiness that goes on and how uncooperative she is. I have mine...

Kathryn


----------



## Katnip (Aug 13, 2018)

Goldenlover2019 said:


> Specifically it is the Division of Animal Health (608) 224-4889 That regulates dog breeders in the State of WI. I posted their contact # and you can call and talk to them. Their regulation is as follows:
> 
> Wisconsin's law regulating dog breeding, sales, and adoption-for-fee requires inspection and licensing of many dog breeders, dealers, and sellers, as well as shelters and rescues that foster and adopt out dogs. The law also prohibits selling puppies less than 7 weeks old unless they go with their mothers, and requires that certificates of veterinary inspection – health certificates – accompany dogs that are sold or adopted for a fee.
> 
> ...


She had three litters the year that I dealt with her. And I couldn't get one puppy from those three litters. She may have had more. Those were the three that I was looking at, prior to my ending my conversations (her attacks) with her.


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry you are going through this. The "3 litters" is a common theme with her. If you look on her site, she has been advertising a 2 year old bitch with preliminary good hips, for several months also. I contacted her but she was so confusing and never would tell me what price or terms she wanted for the 2-year-old until I told her that I would not go visit (7 hour trip for me) until I new what she wanted for the bitch. Finally, $3400 plus 4 pups back. I passed on that one. She kept sending me insulting emails until I asked her not to contact me again.
After finally seeing all the posts about Nalyns, I can't imagine why anyone would buy a dog from her. Her dogs look nice but there are many lovely dogs and good breeders to choose from. I am on a list for another pup and happy to wait. If something does not feel right to you, listen to your heart.


----------



## mcRyder (Mar 10, 2020)

Katnip said:


> I have had a similar experience as many many people have listed on this forum with Nancy Gratiot, nee Nalyn's Goldens, just recently. She had me fill out what looks like a questionnaire, not a contract. On it, one of the questions that it asks if I would give the puppy Life's Abundance, the dog food she pushes. I was clear on the paperwork and in talking to her that I would not do so. She STILL took my money. Then started playing all kinds of weird games, becoming antagonistic after getting the money and cashing it, even before we revisited that I wouldn't get the dog food. She became downright hostile when it came time to get a puppy and I said no to the dog food. It became very stressful. She had three (3) litters of puppies, and I still don't have a puppy. She wrote that she expects the dog to be on the expensive/mail order food for two years. She wrote and said she expected me to get the mail order dog food, porky puff chews, canned food, skin and coat supplements, vitamins, and treats...all from the company she represents. She even lists quantities. From what I understand, she expects you to mail in the receipts month. Since I am not getting these, I don't get a puppy. And she does this to people over and over and over. It sounds like she has an ongoing scam. I am considering filing a small claims suit against her, or possibly a bigger/multiple people small claims suit if people want, as this is illegal. (see below). If any other victims of this would like to be a witness in this, please contact me. I feel like someone has to stop this as this sounds like it has been going on for years. She has a complete scam going. I truly wish I would have seen the info on her sooner, but of course, she made it sound like I had to get my deposit down right away as someone else was coming and she had puppies already....
> 
> My contact info is [email protected] if anyone would like to help. Please let me know if you would be willing to be a witness.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcRyder (Mar 10, 2020)

I know that I’m likely very late, but it seems like I am not the only one. I had my dog, of which came from her Nalyns Goldens, diagnosed with a stage 4 Sub Aortic Stenosis, heart murmur. Her vet and documents did not state that when I brought him home. After taking him to see a specialist for this, it was determined that he was born with this heart condition. She and her vet should have known this. I had my vet send a notice getting him out of her food scam and nonsense. But the fact that she never disclosed the heart condition is completely bogus. He is mine and I will do anything for him.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

mcRyder= your best option is to make a k9data.com page for your dog and input there his condition. And send the cardiac exam to OFA so you can later input a number for the failing clearance.


----------



## tukaigoldens334 (Jul 28, 2020)

a


----------



## CK5045 (Sep 17, 2020)

My fiance and I made the mistake of trusting the AKC website, which advertises Nancy as an AKC registered breeder of merit; information that is far from the truth. 
After she began ignoring calls and responding in an unprofessional manner we found this forum, confronted her, and asked for our deposit back. She responded by turning the situation on us and began making claims we were threatening her because we said we would report her to the BBB if we did not receive our deposit back. 
Yesterday she agreed to give us the deposit back but also began taunting us via text message with pictures of what she claims would have been our puppy. We didn't engage in the bizarre and instigative behavior, and simply asked how we would be getting the deposit returned. After asking twice for our address she instead demands that we send her a stamped and addressed envelope that she will supposedly return with the deposit. We are not even bothering with the deposit, but are instead pursuing a report with the AKC to get her off of the website. Attached are photos of her text messages to us, extremely unprofessional and cannot believe this woman is still in business.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

JMO but I would send the SASE. AKC won't retract her BOM designation.


----------



## Ripped off by Nalyns (Oct 7, 2020)

Nancy Gratiot with Nalyns Goldens is a 100% fraud. She took a deposit from my family member and promised him a dog from an upcoming litter. For months he was looking forward to the puppy, getting updates from her etc. The puppy was born, we waited 7 weeks and then the lies and deception started........and the food demands were just strange. Long story short, no dog and no deposit back either yet. My family and I are not going to let this go. This is not how you treat people. NO PERSON SHOULD EVER TRUST A WORD OUT OF HER MOUTH. On a positive note, we did find another puppy form a great breeder.


----------



## CK5045 (Sep 17, 2020)

yes, you probably were told about the same "litter" that my husband and I were told about. We were so disappointed, she claimed she would give us our deposit back but we decided she wasn't worth it. Conveniently, she has no fb page or link on her website for reviews. There is only one yelp page for her grooming service, which has several terrible reviews.


----------



## Ripped off by Nalyns (Oct 7, 2020)

I will be visiting that yelp page and several others. We will be going after her in every forum we can find until we are sent a check for $300. My family has time, money, motivation and zero patience for con-artists like her. Have you found any other good forums to post your concerns. Also, have you reached out to the AKC yet? She is using her AKC award on her home page and I am confident the AKC has no interest in having their name exploited by a criminal.


----------



## Tarheelmegs (Nov 12, 2020)

CK5045 said:


> yes, you probably were told about the same "litter" that my husband and I were told about. We were so disappointed, she claimed she would give us our deposit back but we decided she wasn't worth it. Conveniently, she has no fb page or link on her website for reviews. There is only one yelp page for her grooming service, which has several terrible reviews.


I believe I was a part of this same "litter" too and gave a cash deposit. I read reviews shortly after (lesson learned) and luckily found another breeder and have another puppy coming home in a few weeks. In terms of getting a deposit back or joining any action, I'd be happy to if others are doing anything about it.


----------



## Tarheelmegs (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi everyone, I called AKC today and they suggested filing a complaint in writing ([email protected]). I'm thinking if enough folks do it we may be able to force some action? (I'm not looking to get money back at this point, more to keep from happening to others).


----------



## gogoldengirl (Nov 13, 2020)

Tarheelmegs said:


> Hi everyone, I called AKC today and they suggested filing a complaint in writing ([email protected]). I'm thinking if enough folks do it we may be able to force some action? (I'm not looking to get money back at this point, more to keep from happening to others).


Hello, I too have been scammed by Nancy Gratiot at Naylyn's Goldens. My family has been heartbroken over the recent loss of our Golden Retriever. I somehow landed on Nancy's Nalyn's site and called to speak with her. She was very sweet and talked all about how healthy her dogs were and how I couldn't be too careful because of all the "scams" out there. She then told me of an upcoming planned litter. She encouraged me to "Get my deposit in right away" so that she could hold my spot. She told me to send her a money order because it was easier for her (which should have clued me in). Unfortunately I sent it in good faith and waited for the contract. What came back was her ridiculous photo of an unprofessional contract asking me to agree to special dog food, etc. After I started reading about how she has ripped off so many people, I texted her letting her know that I had changed my mind and wanted my $300 back. She refused and after some back and forth of me asking her to be kind and do the right thing, she got even nastier. Finally, I told her I would be contacting the AKC and BBB and she told me that she was blocking me from her private phone and she would put me on hold for a FUTURE puppy. Nancy also told me that she would some day look forward to meeting me and my kids. She is now not answering my calls. At this point I have no way of even contacting her even if I wanted to get the puppy I gave her a deposit for. I'm furious. Yes about the money, but mostly that she is getting away with this. What can we do? I suggest a class action suit since there are so many people affected. This woman is awful and should not be able to show with the AKC and brag that she is a Breeder of Merit.


----------



## gogoldengirl (Nov 13, 2020)

Tarheelmegs said:


> I believe I was a part of this same "litter" too and gave a cash deposit. I read reviews shortly after (lesson learned) and luckily found another breeder and have another puppy coming home in a few weeks. In terms of getting a deposit back or joining any action, I'd be happy to if others are doing anything about it.


I think Nancy Gratiot at Nalyn's Goldens just "collects deposit" money from people with no intention of giving them puppies. She just keeps saying next littler, next litter....She is a professional scam artist. This needs to stop. I plan to post my experience so others don't go through this. I will be writing the AKC and have already written the BBB. Yelp is next. Nancy may have gotten away with this behavior in the past, but now, more and more people will check online reviews when working with breeders.


----------



## HerbivoreA (Nov 27, 2020)

Tarheelmegs said:


> I believe I was a part of this same "litter" too and gave a cash deposit. I read reviews shortly after (lesson learned) and luckily found another breeder and have another puppy coming home in a few weeks. In terms of getting a deposit back or joining any action, I'd be happy to if others are doing anything about it.


Can I ask the name of the breeder you selected? We almost with Nancy but after reading these reviews, we've decided to skip. Thanks for the info


----------



## emmaelsbecker21 (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm absolutely heartbroken. I did not find this page until after I sent in my $300 deposit... After I made the deposit, I had a bad feeling, but my parents told me to trust that everything would be okay and I would get my puppy. I am 18 years old and am getting a Golden Retriever as an emotional support dog. I am completely disheartened and I don't know what to do. I want my $300 back but after reading this page, that sounds unlikely. This is absolutely horrible.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry- Nalyns google search has like 5-6 threads on issues w them as second choice if you search the name. Did you write a check? Stop payment. Pay w PP? Stop payment.


----------



## Coopchar (Jul 22, 2020)

CK5045 said:


> My fiance and I made the mistake of trusting the AKC website, which advertises Nancy as an AKC registered breeder of merit; information that is far from the truth.
> After she began ignoring calls and responding in an unprofessional manner we found this forum, confronted her, and asked for our deposit back. She responded by turning the situation on us and began making claims we were threatening her because we said we would report her to the BBB if we did not receive our deposit back.
> Yesterday she agreed to give us the deposit back but also began taunting us via text message with pictures of what she claims would have been our puppy. We didn't engage in the bizarre and instigative behavior, and simply asked how we would be getting the deposit returned. After asking twice for our address she instead demands that we send her a stamped and addressed envelope that she will supposedly return with the deposit. We are not even bothering with the deposit, but are instead pursuing a report with the AKC to get her off of the website. Attached are photos of her text messages to us, extremely unprofessional and cannot believe this woman is still in business.


We gave Nancy a $300 deposit last summer, and she basically took the money and ran. I did contact AKC to tell them about our experience, since they allow her to advertise on their site. After reading the horror stories on this site, I decided not to pursue any other action -- it was a $300 lesson in the importance of doing our due diligence. We were fortunate to locate a wonderful breeder in Ohio closer to home and have one of her pups. We are so happy with him!


----------



## imtiny (Feb 18, 2021)

I got a dog from her almost 6 years ago and will say she is a difficult to deal with even after taking possession of a dog. The contract I received was poorly written and I had an attorney (friend) review it, he laughed and told me to give her the proof of spaying and put her on ignore. She tried to make life miserable and I made a call to the Dane County Zoning Office and found out her property (at the time) was not zoned for her business. I was close to writing a formal letter to the Zoning Department to make her life miserable and stopped as she went silent. Reporting her may be another option along with complaints to animal health and the Dept. of Agriculture; as of typing this the property is zoned SFR1 (single family residential).

Good luck with her!


----------



## Coopchar (Jul 22, 2020)

imtiny said:


> I got a dog from her almost 6 years ago and will say she is a difficult to deal with even after taking possession of a dog. The contract I received was poorly written and I had an attorney (friend) review it, he laughed and told me to give her the proof of spaying and put her on ignore. She tried to make life miserable and I made a call to the Dane County Zoning Office and found out her property (at the time) was not zoned for her business. I was close to writing a formal letter to the Zoning Department to make her life miserable and stopped as she went silent. Reporting her may be another option along with complaints to animal health and the Dept. of Agriculture; as of typing this the property is zoned SFR1 (single family residential).
> 
> Good luck with her!


I will never deal with her again.


----------



## Kathy Chapin (Mar 14, 2021)

Slove said:


> Hi, I am currently going through this now with Nancy Gratiot and her craziness. Did you every file anything with anyone in regards to her nonsense? I am currently going through many issues with her right now but I hope to make sure it doesn't happen in the future. I realize this is a year later for you Katnip but apparently she still feels she can get away with this. I feel like since she is showing her dogs the AKC should care ..no??


I don't think she's really in the ring anymore. And it's now 2001 and she is still pulling this garbage.


CK5045 said:


> yes, you probably were told about the same "litter" that my husband and I were told about. We were so disappointed, she claimed she would give us our deposit back but we decided she wasn't worth it. Conveniently, she has no fb page or link on her website for reviews. There is only one yelp page for her grooming service, which has several terrible reviews.


Do you have a link to that Yelp page?


----------



## Spotscotty (Mar 30, 2021)

I bought a puppy from her 6 years ago. I bought her special food for 1 year and stopped. I had to wait for a supposedly second litter to get my puppy. Crazy lady but I wanted a puppy. One of the best dogs I have ever owned with the exception she has cysts. I’ve had 3 removed when she was 5 but has more now. At least 3 more. The ones I had removed weren’t cancerous. Any body else have this happen to their dog?


----------



## damo (Mar 30, 2021)

I bought a puppy from her 10 years ago and she was crazy. I am starting to think about getting another dog but since reading these comments I won't go to her. My dog is the best and I know and one of his littermates is a great dog too. To answer above question, my dog has alot of cysts or lipomas-they don't need to be removed it they don't bother the dogs, they are benign. This is common with goldens in general.


----------



## Spotscotty (Mar 30, 2021)

damo said:


> I bought a puppy from her 10 years ago and she was crazy. I am starting to think about getting another dog but since reading these comments I won't go to her. My dog is the best and I know and one of his littermates is a great dog too. To answer above question, my dog has alot of cysts or lipomas-they don't need to be removed it they don't bother the dogs, they are benign. This is common with goldens in general.


Thank you.


----------



## Summervt (Nov 16, 2021)

Just to let you guys know she’s still at it! Deposit with no dog to show 6 months later- Not even one word of what her plans exactly are, she just says contact me in a couple months. In the texts there is no real communication as she doesn’t know how to put a sentence together. Honestly, I think she needs a psych evaluation and be taken to court. She is rude to the max!


----------



## Coopchar (Jul 22, 2020)

Consider yourself fortunate that you won’t have to deal with her harassment. I’ve read terrible things here about people being bullied over her food sales. We lost $300 two years ago and chalked it up to an expensive life lesson. She took our deposit and sent my husband a text when the next litter was born. He quickly followed up with a phone call, and she told him, “Oh, you’re not getting any of these puppies.” No normal person would do that. A year later we got a text from someone asking if we were still looking for a puppy. I knew it must be her but asked her to identify herself. “She didn’t but replied, “How many people did you reserve puppies from?” I later verified it was her number. Creepy.


----------



## rtonikay (Nov 18, 2021)

I am talking with her right now. I live near so she mentioned me coming by to look at her dogs before I make a decision. I am so glad to run across this site and thread. I was most likely going to put a deposit down tomorrow. She was vague about guaranteeing me a pup form the most recent litter. Which did raise a flag because I told her I wanted one asap, not the next litter. They are supposedly 3.5 weeks today. I have heard her dogs are great, but I can't go through not knowing when or if I will get one and the ridiculous food requirement.


----------



## Coopchar (Jul 22, 2020)

rtonikay said:


> I am talking with her right now. I live near so she mentioned me coming by to look at her dogs before I make a decision. I am so glad to run across this site and thread. I was most likely going to put a deposit down tomorrow. She was vague about guaranteeing me a pup form the most recent litter. Which did raise a flag because I told her I wanted one asap, not the next litter. They are supposedly 3.5 weeks today. I have heard her dogs are great, but I can't go through not knowing when or if I will get one and the ridiculous food requirement.


If you are in WI, look up Diane Henning or Beth Johnson. They are top notch, honest Golden breelders.


----------



## Crick101 (11 mo ago)

Hello,
I have seen that from a few years ago there were some problems with this breeder? Has she improved at all or does anyone have any good stories?


----------



## Coopchar (Jul 22, 2020)

Avoid, avoid, avoid. We were scammed out of $300. Lots of horror stories on this forum.


----------



## mcRyder (Mar 10, 2020)

To anyone that is thinking about dealing with Nalyn’s Goldens. I would strongly suggest AGAINST dealing with this breeder. I bought a puppy off of her about 3 years ago. My pup’s first visit when i took him home with me revealed a severe heart murmur. And it has gotten progressively worse. My dog’s primary care doctor and a canine cardiologist stated that he was born with this heart condition, congenital. The paperwork I received gave him a clean bill of health at the time. Now, he frequently collapses and someday he is simply not going to wake back up. Nalyn’s Goldens is bad news and I do NOT recommend dealing w her.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

An AKC “silver breeder of merit”
The AKC is not your friend.


----------



## BigGreenErn (9 mo ago)

My family’s relationship with Nancy ended this morning. You’ll see a few examples of her messaging over the past several months, after excepting our deposit. I echo many of the comments above, and encourage you to avoid dealing with Nancy. Spare yourself, and your family, the heartache. Never been through anything like that before. Not posting this to be vengeful, but to protect future families.


----------



## Patrick D C (7 mo ago)

It seems there are no positive comments about Nancy.
I met Nancy about a year and a half ago . We had just lost our golden male I contacted Nancy for a possible replacement .
I met at her home , we viewed the puppy's ,we looked at potential puppy's. No pressure from Nancy for a deposit , No promises. We had dinner and a very Gracious Host I might add . 
We purchased a show puppy _*.* I have never Shown a dog in Confirmation, _Nancy Has been a helping hand in my development as a handler and Groomer . She always there with a helping hand . 

I got the runaround by another breeder who promised me a puppy , that scheduled meetings that she forgot about , who sold the promised puppy, tried to sell me a puppy missing one testicle. 
Glad to have Met Nancy and Mark Good People !


----------

